# Congratulations Mark Evans of Tropica!



## Dan Crawford (10 Jun 2013)

A press release sent out by Tropica Aquarium Plants....

_*"Tropica is pleased to announce the appointment of Mark Evans in a new role as Aquatic Expert. *_

_Mark Evans is already a well-known name within the aquarium community as a judge in aquascaping competitions, photographer and video producer, as well as an expert on the UK Aquatic Plant Society (UKAPS) Internet forum in the UK._

_The appointment of Mark Evans is part of our ambition to further develop and promote our concepts and relationship with the trade, says Managing Director Lars Green. _

_With Mark’s expert knowledge about aquascaping, products within the aquarium industry, and intimate knowledge of aquatic forums, we have taken a step to get the hobby involved with the trade. Our aim is to develop tools that make it easier for hobbyists to achieve success with this wonderful hobby._

_Mark will remain based in the UK, but will frequently visit Denmark to work with our development team but also sales in the UK to trade."_

Please join me in congratulating Mark, we have all learned something from him and I for one look forward to seeing what he and the folks at Tropica can develop.


----------



## ghostsword (10 Jun 2013)

Superb.. I am very happy for the community in general, and for Mark as well.. 

I have met very few people like him, so knowledgeable, and humble at the same time.. a great asset to Tropica, and it is great on them to recognize his talent.


----------



## plantnoob (10 Jun 2013)

congratulations  Mark


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (10 Jun 2013)

Congrats Mark. 
Our ukaps community is becoming stronger and stronger !!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (10 Jun 2013)

Thats great news and shadow what others have already said, couldnt happen to a more  helpful, knowledgeable and humble guy. 
 Not only will this be a great thing for Tropica and aquascaping on the whole I feel this will can only strengthen the position of the hobby in the UK.

Living the dream now mark


----------



## Alastair (10 Jun 2013)

Congratulations mark. 
I can only repeat what iain and others have said. 

Well deserved mate great news 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aron_Dip (10 Jun 2013)

Fantastic news really happy for him, he was the reason I started this hobby up after searching the net and finding my second home witch is here =)


----------



## tim (10 Jun 2013)

Congrats mark, well deserved.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Jun 2013)

Well done mate, well deserved.


----------



## mlgt (10 Jun 2013)

Congrats Mark


----------



## viktorlantos (10 Jun 2013)

Congratulations Mark. Well recognized and deserved. I look forward to the cooperation and the future things. Well done mate


----------



## Antoni (10 Jun 2013)

Congratulations, my friend! I look forward all new developments and products that you together with Tropica will bring out! Well deserved!!!


----------



## Stu Worrall (11 Jun 2013)

congrats mark, very well deserved


----------



## faizal (11 Jun 2013)

Congratulations Mark Looking forward to all the up coming developments. Well done.


----------



## flygja (11 Jun 2013)

Congrats Mark! My dream job!


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Jun 2013)

Hi guys, and many thanks.

It's a great to get support from you guys, and hopefully, i can deliver whats needed of me.

I've been off line for a while, but soon, in  the coming months, i should get a new journal going with the 120cm

Again, many thanks to you all. going right back to my early days in the hobby, when i was initially inspired by George Farmer, none of this would have been possible without the help of many on this very forum.

Now, back to work....


----------



## Ady34 (11 Jun 2013)

Congratulations Mark.
With your experience and skill set you will be a huge asset both to Tropica and to the continued progression and exposure of the hobby 
Youve obviously been very busy, but I for one am very much looking forward to another journal, they do inspire us  
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Jun 2013)

Congrats Mark, Lars has made a very astute business decision; I'm sure you'll do very well.


----------



## George Farmer (11 Jun 2013)

Well done mate.

Those that can pursue a successful career in a subject they're passionate about - well that's a great position to be in. I was going to say "lucky", but you've worked your butt off over the last few years, and in this case you've certainly created your own "luck".

I'm really chuffed Tropica have recognised your talents and wish you every success. The UK planted aquarium and aquascaping hobby is in a stronger position than ever now.

Congratulations!


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Jun 2013)

Thanks chaps. Cheers George.

Very soon (next few days)

I'll be announcing 2 upcoming events, regarding 2 rather large aquariums. (approx 5000L and the other being approx 10000L)

We need hands on help with these projects, and i'll be looking for some major support from you guys. They're both to be planted aquariums, but i'll fill you all in with all the details soon.

Once i return from Denmark, i'll be making a post with details of both aquariums and dates etc. I look forward to your input 

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Steve Smith (11 Jun 2013)

Fantastic news Mark!  Well deserved   I couldn't think of anyone better to champion the cause!


----------



## Aron_Dip (11 Jun 2013)

Awesome new mate .. Im always ready to help out for you guys here if it means just unloading plants from a van .. you can always count me in to help out


----------



## sa80mark (11 Jun 2013)

Feel free to put my name down, id be more than happy to help out in anyway I can also be good to meet members face to face


----------



## The Doctor's Companion (11 Jun 2013)

Who is this `Mark Evans´?

Just kidding! People like Mark who has a real eye for detail and knows their way around a planted tank and a camera are a real rarity and I'm glad Tropica took this chance to snatch you up, Mark. Safe to say Lars Green knows what he's doing. 

Congratulations and well deserved.


----------



## Brian Murphy (11 Jun 2013)

Congratulations Mark, what a dream job! Well deserved and if was able to help in any way I would jump at the chance.  Best of luck in your new 'job' lol


----------



## Deano3 (12 Jun 2013)

Congratulations mark I have seen your tanks and got a lot of inspiration from them, sure you will do an excellent job so best of luck and thanks for help so far

Dean


----------



## sr20det (12 Jun 2013)

Congrats


----------



## viktorlantos (12 Jun 2013)

I am hoping the change does not mean we will loose you and your inspirational journals fully. Things may change because of the workload and responsibilities, and maybe the forum rules also limit the things you can post as a Tropica member from now (not sure), but i hope we still can see things from you Mark in the future, not only on Tropica promos like the plant catalog.

The hobby need people like you, so unless you had enough from planted tanks which i hope is not the case  we can see things from you.


----------



## andyh (12 Jun 2013)

Congrats Mark, well deserved! 
UK aquascaping...........is it the future?


----------



## cookie3985 (14 Jul 2013)

Wow brilliant news Mark. Is that a discount on all Tropica plants for UKAPS members from now on???


----------



## Gill (14 Jul 2013)

Congratulations Mark, just aw this post. Is great news all round for the uk hobby. Now i get what you meant last year when you mentioned something with tropica. DOH!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (16 Jul 2013)

much deserved dood!


----------



## Bahrah (17 Jul 2013)

Congratulations Mark.


----------

